# Query about bobbins



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Query; Who makes quality Class 66 and 15 bobbins for Singers and other makes?

Those I've been seeing locally are cheep junk.

Joe


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Not sure of the brand, but JoAnns here has some nice steel ones. I'll look at them when I go there today.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

look around at Kenssewingcenter.com They are great!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

JoAnns has a couple brands. Singer, which are plastic and Dritz which are metal. It's the Dritz I called junk. We bought a couple of the plastic boxes with 10 or 12 bobbins in them and they were terrible. The center hub is crooked and incompletely rolled while the rims are also crooked to the point the winder tab won't fit between them.
On the other hand their bobbins on the card look to be 180Âº better.
The Dritz plastic Class 15 bobbins are shaped wrong. They are wide enough at the hub, but then step down at the rim to be too narrow.

I'll check out the Kenssewingcenter.com link. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have an old singer and tried some f/stores...I ended up ordering them specific for my machine and they are great.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

DW,

I'm not familiar with "f/stores". Is there a link for them?

Joe


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I meant the ones f/JoAnns and other fabric stores...they did not work with my machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just be sure that you should use a metal bobbin in your machine or not. Many of the new machines, especially with horizontal bobbins, only use the plastic ones as the metal ones would mess up something magnetic in the bobbin area.

So, check first, so you don't mess up your machine.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

The newest machine we have is a late 80s Bernina 930. It came with metal bobbins. We have a couple Singers with the drop in bobbins and I think one of them has the plastic bobbin carrier.
I have emailed Jenny at Sew-Classic with this question and her comment was: 

"_Hi Joseph,

As a rule of thumb, if the bobbin case is plastic or partially plastic, use plastic bobbins, but if the bobbin case/holder is metal, then it was designed for metal bobbins. Using metal bobbins in a machine designed for plastic can result in damage, but it is safe to use plastic bobbins in a machine designed for metal if you wish to do so. "_

So now I just need to buy some quality made bobbins, metal or plastic.

Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Singer 66s take metal bobbins, the ones without all the holes. The only hole is the one you stick the end of the thread through to wind it. If you have one of the old machines like mine (1914 treadle and 1922 motorized) the newer metal bobbins don't fit. I search ebay and etsy for old bobbins. Not sure about 15s, I have no experience with those.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm, we've had different experiences.
We've got machines that take the Class 66 bobbins made from 1910 (66-4 Treadle) up to the 1980s (Singer 4622A) and we've used every version of the Class 66 bobbin in all of them. From the very earliest like you described to the current plastic ones.

I do know the old original bobbins were of a higher quality, but I have more machines that take the 66 bobbins than original bobbins.

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I get good service & quality parts from sewingmachinesplus.com


----------

